# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  Definisi, Tugas dan Tanggung Jawab Moderator

## tenonx

btw saya mo protes nih p....  ::   ::   ::   ::  
moderator2 knp skrg jarang jawabin pertanyaan2 ya... 

bukannya termasuk jg tugasnya untuk membantu para anggota???   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

jangan marah ya pak   ::   ::   ::  
demi kemajuan kita bersama aja kok   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 


  ::  Karom : pak Tenonx saya jawab tapi jangan marah ya ..  ::   tugas utama moderator adalah mengawasi jalannya posting diforum yg menjadi tanggung jawabnya agar supaya diskusi berjalan dengan lancar dan damai dan tetap fokus ke pembahasannya bukan Out-Of-Topic (OOT)

sedangkan menjawab pertanyaan adalah tanggung jawab kita semua sebagai anggota forum


*Definisi Moderator : 

Adalah seseorang yang bertugas untuk memoderasi dan mengawasi jalannya lalulintas posting di forum yang menjadi tanggung jawabnya dengan Tujuan utamanya adalah agar forum dapat berjalan dengan baik dan benar sesuai dengan topiknya serta berlangsung secara kondusif. 


Tugas dan Tanggung Jawab Moderator : 

1. Mengawal dan Mengawasi jalannya lalulintas posting di forum yang menjadi tanggung jawabnya agar berjalan sesuai dengan topiknya. 

2. Seorang Moderator hanya menjadi Moderator di forum yang menjadi tanggung jawabnya saja sedangkan di forum lainnya dia adalah member biasa. 

3. Moderator harus dapat menciptakan ide atau topik baru agar forum yang menjadi tanggung jawabnya menjadi lebih hidup dan dinamis. 

4. Memberi penjelasan dan bimbingan terhadap new member yang belum familiar dengan forum KOI's 

5. Memberi peringatan kepada member apabila diskusi diforum dirasa sudah melenceng jauh dari topik bahasannya atau Out-Of-Topic (OOT) 

6. Melakukan tindakan menyortir, menghapus, memindahkan, mengunci, membuka maupun memecah topik tertentu apabila diperlukan agar supaya diskusi diforum bisa lebih fokus dan kondusif 

7. Memberikan peringatan kepada member yang dianggap menyalahi peraturan dan atau dianggap mengganggu, mengacaukan atau berpotensi menimbulkan hal-hal yang merugikan forum, dengan bahasa yang baik dan sopan. 

8. Melaporkan dan atau mengusulkan kepada Administrator untuk melakukan tindakan banned atau daftar black list terhadap member yang dianggap telah menyalahi peraturan forum KOI's 

9. Memberikan laporan secara berkala tentang forum yang menjadi tanggung jawabnya kepada Administrator. 

10. Menjalankan tugas dan tanggung jawab nya sesuai dengan Peraturan*

----------


## boby_icon

wah reaksi yang cepat nih .... buser aja kalh cepet

@ tenonk = iyo ya mas, tumben tumbenan nih pak datta ngga pernah muncul, kemana ya ?

----------


## tenonx

> wah reaksi yang cepat nih .... buser aja kalh cepet
> 
> @ tenonk = iyo ya mas, tumben tumbenan nih pak datta ngga pernah muncul, kemana ya ?


p Datta kayanya baru sibuk sih,  ::   ::   ::  

seringnya cuman pada numpang Nick doank tp ga ada yg balesin....    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## SUNU

Pak Datta, pak Rudy, Pak Ricky lagi kasih kesempatan  member-member forum untuk belajar apresiasi, biar pada pinter-ter-ter........ semua.

----------


## tenonx

> Pak Datta, pak Rudy, Pak Ricky lagi kasih kesempatan  member-member forum untuk belajar apresiasi, biar pada pinter-ter-ter........ semua.


klo ga ada moderatornya yg benerin atau nyalahin.... ntar kayak saya donk pak.... nyerocos sana sini ga karuan   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Nonx, nek loe kebanyakan nyerocos siap2 dipentung Pak Saptam lho   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

> Originally Posted by SUNU
> 
> Pak Datta, pak Rudy, Pak Ricky lagi kasih kesempatan  member-member forum untuk belajar apresiasi, biar pada pinter-ter-ter........ semua.
> 
> 
> klo ga ada moderatornya yg benerin atau nyalahin.... ntar kayak saya donk pak.... nyerocos sana sini ga karuan



Kalau yang nyerocos yang ini masih percaya kok...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> Kalau yang nyerocos yang ini masih percaya kok...


dipercaya kebohongannya ya pak   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

> Originally Posted by wawan
> 
> Kalau yang nyerocos yang ini masih percaya kok...    
> 
> 
> dipercaya kebohongannya ya pak


Lho malah ngaku   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Piye to dab   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

::  Karom : pak Tenonx saya jawab tapi jangan marah ya ..  ::   tugas utama moderator adalah mengawasi jalannya posting diforum yg menjadi tanggung jawabnya agar supaya diskusi berjalan dengan lancar dan damai dan tetap fokus ke pembahasannya bukan Out-Of-Topic (OOT)

sedangkan menjawab pertanyaan adalah tanggung jawab kita semua sebagai anggota forum


*Definisi Moderator : 

Adalah seseorang yang bertugas untuk memoderasi dan mengawasi jalannya lalulintas posting di forum yang menjadi tanggung jawabnya dengan Tujuan utamanya adalah agar forum dapat berjalan dengan baik dan benar sesuai dengan topiknya serta berlangsung secara kondusif. 


Tugas dan Tanggung Jawab Moderator : 

1. Mengawal dan Mengawasi jalannya lalulintas posting di forum yang menjadi tanggung jawabnya agar berjalan sesuai dengan topiknya.**
hehehehe kaya polisi beneran neh

3. Moderator harus dapat menciptakan ide atau topik baru agar forum yang menjadi tanggung jawabnya menjadi lebih hidup dan dinamis. 
menurut saya ini termasuk untuk menjawab pertanyaan, di saat tidak ada member lain yang bisa menjawab ehehhehehe

4. Memberi penjelasan dan bimbingan terhadap new member yang belum familiar dengan forum KOI's 
saya ngga tau... apakah tadi user tangz ini memang OON bukan OOT jelas ya... apa emang gimana getoo.... apa mungkin di bagian registrasi diberi kunci apabila mereka udah posting di perkenalan baru bisa aktivasi idnya getoo pak??     
*  ::  

Jangan marah lagi ya pak K  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dattairadian

> wah reaksi yang cepat nih .... buser aja kalh cepet
> 
> @ tenonk = iyo ya mas, tumben tumbenan nih pak datta ngga pernah muncul, kemana ya ?


he he... kangen ya?!  :P 
sori... lagi overloaded nih... zibugz   ::  
paling bisa buka2 internet 1 mgg 1-2 kali sekarang....

----------


## karom

Tugas dan Tanggung Jawab Moderator : 

1. Mengawal dan Mengawasi jalannya lalulintas posting di forum yang menjadi tanggung jawabnya agar berjalan sesuai dengan topiknya.[/color]
hehehehe kaya polisi beneran neh

 ::  bila perlu pak .. nanti kita hire polisi beneran  :P  banyak lho perwira polisi yg penggemar koi .. tapi memang sedikit demi sedikit forum ini harus kita benahi agar membawa manfaat bagi penggemar koi se nusantara bukan hanya sekedar forum chit-chat belaka   ::  

3. Moderator harus dapat menciptakan ide atau topik baru agar forum yang menjadi tanggung jawabnya menjadi lebih hidup dan dinamis. 
menurut saya ini termasuk untuk menjawab pertanyaan, di saat tidak ada member lain yang bisa menjawab ehehhehehe

 ::  iya betul diharapkan demikian paling tidak moderator harus bisa menghidupkan diskusi di forum ini tapi kita gak bisa maksa dab lha wong mereka gak dibayar jee

4. Memberi penjelasan dan bimbingan terhadap new member yang belum familiar dengan forum KOI's 
saya ngga tau... apakah tadi user tangz ini memang OON bukan OOT jelas ya... apa emang gimana getoo.... apa mungkin di bagian registrasi diberi kunci apabila mereka udah posting di perkenalan baru bisa aktivasi idnya getoo pak??  ::   ::   ::   ::  
[/b]  ::  

 ::  kalo user tangz yg tadi itu udah jelas spammer lihat saja komentar dilink nya yg mengaku dia sudah deface website ini 

Jangan marah lagi ya pak K  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> bila perlu pak .. nanti kita hire polisi beneran  :P  banyak lho perwira polisi yg penggemar koi .. tapi memang sedikit demi sedikit forum ini harus kita benahi agar membawa manfaat bagi penggemar koi se nusantara bukan hanya sekedar forum chit-chat belaka


dari dulu sih saya seneng forum ini, paling2 jg yg chit-chat jg cuman saya, drpd stress sih pak ehehehe biar pada mau ngomong jg gtu..  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  




> iya betul diharapkan demikian paling tidak moderator harus bisa menghidupkan diskusi di forum ini tapi kita gak bisa maksa dab lha wong mereka gak dibayar jee


lha piye pak.... perlu insentif??  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   *kidding lho* wong aku jg blon bisa kasi  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  




> saya ngga tau... apakah tadi user tangz ini memang OON bukan OOT jelas ya... apa emang gimana getoo.... apa mungkin di bagian registrasi diberi kunci apabila mereka udah posting di perkenalan baru bisa aktivasi idnya getoo pak??     
>  
> 
>  kalo user tangz yg tadi itu udah jelas spammer lihat saja komentar dilink nya yg mengaku dia sudah deface website ini


wah... link defacenya ga ketemu tadi pak... padahal dah refresh tiap 2menit lho  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

trus usulan aktivasi gmana pak? bisa direalisasi ngga ya thanks   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## menkar

yo wes om tenonx kita anggkat aja pak jadi asisten moderator tugas nya jawabin ptayaan2 user secara dia aktiv n kapabel neh di per koi an nusantaraa dari ujung sunter sampai ke caringin -)b hehe bukan eh maab mustinya dari sabang sampe maroke yah hehe

----------


## tenonx

> yo wes om tenonx kita anggkat aja pak jadi asisten moderator tugas nya jawabin ptayaan2 user secara dia aktiv n kapabel neh di per koi an nusantaraa dari ujung sunter sampai ke caringin -)b hehe bukan eh maab mustinya dari sabang sampe maroke yah hehe


ah lo jg neh... nongol2 langsung aja deh nembak... anaknya dah lahir blon... selamat deh klo udah.... lama ga muncul napa   ::   ::   ::

----------


## boby_icon

> he he... kangen ya?!  :P 
> sori... lagi overloaded nih... zibugz   
> paling bisa buka2 internet 1 mgg 1-2 kali sekarang....


jelas kangen dong   ::  , terutama sama posting2 cemerlangnya   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Wah, selamat ya buat yang dapat promosi jadi moderator  ::   ::  Saya kena di mutasi nih..   ::  
Sepanjang yang saya ketahui, tujuan merombak komposisi moderator seperti yang sekarang ini adalah untuk memperluas tingkat partisipasi para forum member sekaligus merevitalisasi peran moderator agar perkembangan forum bisa lebih terarah. Saya sendiri pasrah ditempatkan dimana saja, termasuk di Departemen Perdagangan (Jual - Beli - Lelang) seperti yang diumumkan Bpk Presiden KOI's   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Om Ajik....itu mutasi promosi naik pangkat tuh.....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Jual Beli Lelang kan paling sensitif dan penting di forum ini utk awasin org iseng2....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

> Originally Posted by menkar
> 
> yo wes om tenonx kita anggkat aja pak jadi asisten moderator tugas nya jawabin ptayaan2 user secara dia aktiv n kapabel neh di per koi an nusantaraa dari ujung sunter sampai ke caringin -)b hehe bukan eh maab mustinya dari sabang sampe maroke yah hehe
> 
> 
> ah lo jg neh... nongol2 langsung aja deh nembak... anaknya dah lahir blon... selamat deh klo udah.... lama ga muncul napa


Bro menkar mau punya bayi ? btw  ::  Selamet yah  ::  

@bro Tenonx hopefully this forum will be matured very soon. seperti pak lurah kita yang jam 4 pagi aja masih online hehe  ::   kebetulan saya juga working late di kantor jadi pasti bisa aktif terus 24/7  :: . 

Lets make this forum alive!

----------


## steamkoi

Btw It's Already Alive   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Untuk Moderator ada usulan untuk Ketemuan nggak ?  ::   ::   ::   ::  Bia makin akrab  ::

----------


## tenonx

ya monggo2 bagi yang moderator   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

silahkan dimeriahkan dengan cara pertama posting foto id   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

> ya monggo2 bagi yang moderator        
> 
> silahkan dimeriahkan dengan cara pertama posting foto id



eheheheeh saya belom nih bro! masih malu .. lagi cari foto yang paling ganteng dulu!   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

